# Non è la D'Urso ancora flop, ma per Canale 5 ha vinto



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

Uno dei più grandi flop di questa stagione, *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, nella serata di ieri ha realizzato *1.808.000 spettatori *con l’*11.9% di share*. Un risultato pessimo ed umiliante. 

Il programma sembrava decollare, dopo i dati auditel riguardanti la seconda puntata del 22 settembre, con ospite Matteo Salvini. Ma, invece, vista anche la concorrenza di Fabio Fazio con Che Tempo Che Fa passato su Rai 2, che è riuscito persino a superare il programma di Canale 5 in valori assoluti (1.907.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share), Non è la D'Urso è nuovamente crollato. A vincere la serata, è stata la seconda puntata della fiction Imma Tataranni - Sostituto Procuratore, in onda su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.389.000 spettatori pari al 20.1% di share.

Non è dello stesso parere, il direttore di Canale 5 Giancarlo Scheri, il quale ha affermato di avere "_grande soddisfazione_" per gli ascolti "_al vertice_" del programma che avrebbe vinto la serata (cosa non vera). Della stessa opinione, Barbara D'Urso, che su Instagram, parla addirittura di un'inesistente 22% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi flop di questa stagione, *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, nella serata di ieri ha realizzato *1.808.000 spettatori *con l’*11.9% di share*. Un risultato pessimo ed umiliante.
> 
> Il programma sembrava decollare, dopo i dati auditel riguardanti la seconda puntata del 22 settembre, con ospite Matteo Salvini. Ma, invece, vista anche la concorrenza di Fabio Fazio con Che Tempo Che Fa passato su Rai 2, che è riuscito persino a superare il programma di Canale 5 in valori assoluti (1.907.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share), Non è la D'Urso è nuovamente crollato. A vincere la serata, è stata la seconda puntata della fiction Imma Tataranni - Sostituto Procuratore, in onda su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.389.000 spettatori pari al 20.1% di share.
> 
> Non è dello stesso parere, il direttore di Canale 5 Giancarlo Scheri, il quale ha affermato di avere "_grande soddisfazione_" per gli ascolti "_al vertice_" del programma che avrebbe vinto la serata (cosa non vera). Della stessa opinione, Barbara D'Urso, che su Instagram, parla addirittura di un'inesistente 22% di share.


Per questa porcata, hanno tolto Le Iene alla domenica e le hanno messe indovinate contro chi? Il bistrattato Eurogames ovviamente. Poi non ho ragione a dire che GSF, a Mediaset, avrebbe avuto un trattamento pessimo e che sarebbe stato solo un riempitivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi flop di questa stagione, *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, nella serata di ieri ha realizzato *1.808.000 spettatori *con l’*11.9% di share*. Un risultato pessimo ed umiliante.
> 
> Il programma sembrava decollare, dopo i dati auditel riguardanti la seconda puntata del 22 settembre, con ospite Matteo Salvini. Ma, invece, vista anche la concorrenza di Fabio Fazio con Che Tempo Che Fa passato su Rai 2, che è riuscito persino a superare il programma di Canale 5 in valori assoluti (1.907.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share), Non è la D'Urso è nuovamente crollato. A vincere la serata, è stata la seconda puntata della fiction Imma Tataranni - Sostituto Procuratore, in onda su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.389.000 spettatori pari al 20.1% di share.
> 
> Non è dello stesso parere, il direttore di Canale 5 Giancarlo Scheri, il quale ha affermato di avere "_grande soddisfazione_" per gli ascolti "_al vertice_" del programma che avrebbe vinto la serata (cosa non vera). Della stessa opinione, Barbara D'Urso, che su Instagram, parla addirittura di un'inesistente 22% di share.



che pena...

però c'è da dire che su rai 1 vince qualsiasi cosa... se mettessero le repliche di "Topazio" vincerebbero pure quelle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per questa porcata, hanno tolto Le Iene alla domenica e le hanno messe indovinate contro chi? Il bistrattato Eurogames ovviamente. Poi non ho ragione a dire che GSF, a Mediaset, avrebbe avuto un trattamento pessimo e che sarebbe stato solo un riempitivo.



hai ragione. perchè farlo a questo punto?
sono 2 programmmi per la stessa fascia di età...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che pena...
> 
> però c'è da dire che su rai 1 vince qualsiasi cosa... se mettessero le repliche di "Topazio" vincerebbero pure quelle.



Noooooooooo,cosa mi hai ricordato,avevo 6-7 anni quando ogni pomeriggio battagliavo con mia madre perche'io volevo vedere BimBumBam e lei invece Topazio,in casa c'era una tv soltanto e finiva che io guardavo Topazio.Comunque,sia BimBumBam che le Telenovelas di quel tempo danno le piste al 90% di cio'che passa oggi in Tv.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

*Il giornalista Giuseppe Candela: "Dalle 21.33 alle 23.21 #immatataranni 20,11% vs 9,55%: Rai1 supera Canale 5 di 11 punti. Dalle 21.33 alle 23.31 D'Urso 9,67% vs Fazio 8,25%: distanza dell'1,4%".*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista Giuseppe Candela: "Dalle 21.33 alle 23.21 #immatataranni 20,11% vs 9,55%: Rai1 supera Can5 di 11 punti. Dalle 21.33 alle 23.31 D'Urso 9,67% vs Fazio 8,25%: distanza dell'1,4%".*


Se 20 anni fa Canale 5, si permetteva di fare gli ascolti che sta facendo questa schifezza, ci sarebbe stata una cancellazione in tempi record. Invece, ora, giustificano pure certi flop al costo di programmare qualcosa. 

Ma non si rendono conto che la gente sta scappando (anzi, è già scappata) su Sky, Netflix, soprattutto per colpa loro, che dovrebbero tenere il pubblico giovane incollato e dare una valida alternativa alla Rai?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

*Pungente frecciatina di Piccinini alla D'Urso: 
*


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Noooooooooo,cosa mi hai ricordato,avevo 6-7 anni quando ogni pomeriggio battagliavo con mia madre perche'io volevo vedere BimBumBam e lei invece Topazio,in casa c'era una tv soltanto e finiva che io guardavo Topazio.Comunque,sia BimBumBam che le Telenovelas di quel tempo danno le piste al 90% di cio'che passa oggi in Tv.



anche io, mi ricordo di una vecchia che puliva sempre in terra... e stop ahahhaha


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per questa porcata, hanno tolto Le Iene alla domenica e le hanno messe indovinate contro chi? Il bistrattato Eurogames ovviamente. Poi non ho ragione a dire che GSF, a Mediaset, avrebbe avuto un trattamento pessimo e che sarebbe stato solo un riempitivo.



Ma come? io mi intendo poco ma Eurogames non aveva fatto 2 mln e mezzo? tu parlavi di straflop mentre i rainusti calavano di un bel mezzo mln. Questo con il Milan di mezzo che ha giocato di giovedì.
Eurogames che, tra l'altro, ha ingranato decisamente nella seconda puntata.
Straflop de che? comunque la D'Urso è un signor roione e quindi sempre sia benedetta ma se non cala un sex tape suo c'è poco da fare e di cui parlare.
Lasciatemi stare gli Eurogames che sono l'unica cosa su cui dovrebbero puntare per attrarre non solo i giovani ma anche le famiglie.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma come? io mi intendo poco ma Eurogames non aveva fatto 2 mln e mezzo? tu parlavi di straflop mentre i rainusti calavano di un bel mezzo mln. Questo con il Milan di mezzo che ha giocato di giovedì.
> Eurogames che, tra l'altro, ha ingranato decisamente nella seconda puntata.
> Straflop de che? comunque la D'Urso è un signor roione e quindi sempre sia benedetta ma se non cala un sex tape suo c'è poco da fare e di cui parlare.
> Lasciatemi stare gli Eurogames che sono l'unica cosa su cui dovrebbero puntare per attrarre non solo i giovani ma anche le famiglie.


Eurogames è un floppone di ascolti, poi il programma in se non l'ho visto e non posso giudicare, ma sono stracerto che qualitativamente sia molto meglio di tutto il palinsesto attuale di Canale 5. E proprio per questo non verrà confermato.


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eurogames è un floppone di ascolti, poi il programma in se non l'ho visto e non posso giudicare, ma sono stracerto che qualitativamente sia molto meglio di tutto il palinsesto attuale di Canale 5. E proprio per questo non verrà confermato.



2, 5 mln è poco? quale altro programma per giovani farebbe meglio all'esordio se va addirittura contro Milan e fiction tremebonda su raiuno con vecchine al seguito?
In Rai sono penosi, fiction schifose a parte quelle scomode che vanno su rai 2 e non sono riusciti a riportare in onda un gioco totalmente "Rai" che magari sarà passato di moda ma poteva comunque essere un tentativo per svecchiarsi dallo schifo che sono diventati da tanti anni.
E non parliamo del prima quando c'era la tv per ragazzi direttamente su rai 1.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi flop di questa stagione, *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, nella serata di ieri ha realizzato *1.808.000 spettatori *con l’*11.9% di share*. Un risultato pessimo ed umiliante.
> 
> Il programma sembrava decollare, dopo i dati auditel riguardanti la seconda puntata del 22 settembre, con ospite Matteo Salvini. Ma, invece, vista anche la concorrenza di Fabio Fazio con Che Tempo Che Fa passato su Rai 2, che è riuscito persino a superare il programma di Canale 5 in valori assoluti (1.907.000 spettatori pari all’8.2% di share), Non è la D'Urso è nuovamente crollato. A vincere la serata, è stata la seconda puntata della fiction Imma Tataranni - Sostituto Procuratore, in onda su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.389.000 spettatori pari al 20.1% di share.
> 
> Non è dello stesso parere, il direttore di Canale 5 Giancarlo Scheri, il quale ha affermato di avere "_grande soddisfazione_" per gli ascolti "_al vertice_" del programma che avrebbe vinto la serata (cosa non vera). Della stessa opinione, Barbara D'Urso, che su Instagram, parla addirittura di un'inesistente 22% di share.



La d'urso è intoccabile..del resto chissà che cachet prende x tenere in piedi tutta la baracca mediaset..

Poi chissà a quanti l'avrà ciucciato per stare lì..una buona a nulla di proporzioni cosmiche, la regina dell'immondizia


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2019)

Tra l'altro faccio caso solo ora al titolo... Non è la D'Urso.. beh potevano rimandare in onda una puntata di non è la rai a caso che 2 mln li facevano tranquilli tranquilli se contiamo almeno 1 mln e mezzo di pippaioli da zapping.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *2, 5 mln è poco? *quale altro programma per giovani farebbe meglio all'esordio se va addirittura contro Milan e fiction tremebonda su raiuno con vecchine al seguito?
> In Rai sono penosi, fiction schifose a parte quelle scomode che vanno su rai 2 e non sono riusciti a riportare in onda un gioco totalmente "Rai" che magari sarà passato di moda ma poteva comunque essere un tentativo per svecchiarsi dallo schifo che sono diventati da tanti anni.
> E non parliamo del prima quando c'era la tv per ragazzi direttamente su rai 1.


In un'ammiraglia si, sono oggettivamente pochi, come è un disastro l'ascolto di Barbara D'Urso che ne fa anche di meno. Se poi li avrebbe fatti su Italia 1, che in passato era la rete giovane per eccellenza e dove Eurogames era veramente adatto (ma purtroppo lì deve andare in onda solo Le Iene due volte alla settimana peraltro) allora si poteva definire un boom di ascolti.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro faccio caso solo ora al titolo... Non è la D'Urso.. beh potevano rimandare in onda una puntata di non è la rai a caso che 2 mln li facevano tranquilli tranquilli se contiamo almeno 1 mln e mezzo di pippaioli da zapping.


Non è la Rai all'epoca veniva considerato l'apice del trash, ma oggi sarebbe un signor varietà e non scherzo. Poi a me il trash non è mai dispiaciuto, ero fan di Ciao Darwin e guardo volentieri pure Temptation Island, anche se questa versione Vip non la sto guardando perchè odio la Marcuzzi (Bisciglia tutta la vita!).


----------



## RojoNero (30 Settembre 2019)

programma ridicolo! ma poi fanno sempre le stesse cose??? prima c'era quello che parlava della sua dieta.. adesso un altro... che palle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro faccio caso solo ora al titolo... Non è la D'Urso.. beh potevano rimandare in onda una puntata di non è la rai a caso che 2 mln li facevano tranquilli tranquilli se contiamo almeno 1 mln e mezzo di pippaioli da zapping.



Ahahahaha andavo alle medie. Che strage di spermatozoi!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2019)

Ma, vista ormai la linea editoriale Mediaset, perchè non trasmettere in prima serata un film ***** vero e proprio? Farebbe il botto! Tanto non sarebbe più volgare della D'Urso e sarebbe anche più istruttivo, vista la mancanza di educazione sessuale nel nostro paese  .


----------



## Hellscream (30 Settembre 2019)

La sigla è questa?


----------



## skinner (30 Settembre 2019)

l'unico pezzo del programma della d'urso che ho visto per intero è stato quando ha intervistato le Dellai twins


----------

